# Dashmount for cell phone recommendations?



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi all, been using an imagnet mount which I like but my google maps navigation is always spinning around 180 degrees and sending me in the wrong direction, apple store said the magnets were throwing off the compass, anyone have a recommendation for a different dash mount thats real quick and easy to be taking your phone in and out of all day while doing deliveries? thanks


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

uberlift said:


> Hi all, been using an imagnet mount which I like but my google maps navigation is always spinning around 180 degrees and sending me in the wrong direction, apple store said the magnets were throwing off the compass, anyone have a recommendation for a different dash mount thats real quick and easy to be taking your phone in and out of all day while doing deliveries? thanks


Funny.... I've been using a magnet mount for 2 years with no problems.... Sounds to me like your problem is in that APPLE phone...... I love my magnet mount.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

My 3 cents...

Mount it LEFT of the steering wheel so it's harder to steal.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

I've gone thru several different mounts but have used the following CD slot mount for the past year, and it works really well for me. I like that the phone has no play at all in the mount.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0713ZQDXC/?tag=ubne0c-20

Whatever you do, don't get a mount that goes on the glass and blocks any of your forward driving view, you need every inch of that.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

No there is no magnetic compass in your phone. The guy at the Genius Bar is wrong.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Several of you have said that the magnet is not the cause of the repeated issues I'm having with my map spinning around 180 degrees while I'm driving with google maps. I had these same issues with my previous iphone 10 and am now having them with my iphone 11. Anyone else have these map spinning issues with google maps? I think it also used to happen with my uber navigation back in the day.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Magnet mount jacked up the GPS on my beater phone.

I use the Anker wirelesss AC Vent mount now. Love it. Place phone, easy squeze to secure, that's it. Wireless so don't have to mess with plugging it in every time.

Also like the vent mounts over window as it's lower down. Harder for police to see.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07D9FYBMJ/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Bizzy Beezus (Jun 24, 2019)

I recently switched to the cd slot type (with magnet) by iottie. It’s working great for me.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Are you using the magnet mount with or without a case?

I have no problems with mine and I use an Otter Box case on my iPhone.


----------



## Bizzy Beezus (Jun 24, 2019)

I am using my magnet mount with a case. I installed the magnet on the outside of the case.


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

If your car has a CD player and you don't use it, I recommend the CD mount magnetic holder. It's very cheap at Target around $10..


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks all for the responses, I use an otter box with the magnet inside the case


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I use a mount that has a auto open and close with a wireless charger on it, works great and phone goes in by pressing it against and out by pressing a button. Not the cheapest but I've used my since 2018 and it's still works great
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GKY5LSP/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Bizzy Beezus (Jun 24, 2019)

NicFit said:


> I use a mount that has a auto open and close with a wireless charger on it, works great and phone goes in by pressing it against and out by pressing a button. Not the cheapest but I've used my since 2018 and it's still works great
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GKY5LSP/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> View attachment 477678


If you lived in Chicago, I would ask to borrow it. And then I'd disappear and you'd never see me again! &#128578;

I think I have phone mount envy....


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Bizzy Beezus said:


> If you lived in Chicago, I would ask to borrow it. And then I'd disappear and you'd never see me again! &#128578;
> 
> I think I have phone mount envy....


Borrow my phone or mount? Either way your not touching it. I had one young woman try to borrow my phone once to look up liquor stores but since alcohol was already not being served and she seem shady I said it doesn't move from the mount when I'm driving, no exceptions. She also had two bags with her and was acting weird. I think she was going to swap it for a really cheap phone and bail on me or just steal it and give me nothing. Another reason not to pick up a shared ride at 3 am. Had to argue with Lyft about a cancel fee over it since I just drive two blocks and took her home. Still one of the weirdest rides I had in the three years driving


----------

